# hydraulics



## rstevens (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a 1977 Johnson 70HP and the hydraulics are shot. I need a new pump and some other parts. Is there some where I can get a rebuilt unit or used or even retro fit something? I live in Colorado so there is not a big market out here for used boat stuff. I don’t want to get a new setup its way to much. And help or ideas would be awesome.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Plenty of rebuilt parts places on line

example:

http://www.maxrules.com/fixomctrim.html


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

You could try Small outboards.com, They seem to have a good selection of used parts.


----------

